# Strawberry Lake photos



## smokechase II (Aug 28, 2009)

Went on a quick 4 mile hike in the Strawberry Mtn Wilderness.

This is a nice place that basically hasn't been discovered by the masses.

It is small but worth your time.

http://peakbagger.com/peak.aspx?pid=3226

================


----------



## smokechase II (Aug 28, 2009)

*John Day Valley*

Driving through the John Day Valley near evening is a treat.

Some Elk and lots of deer.

The bull was off to the side close to cover.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 28, 2009)

smokechase II said:


> Driving through the John Day Valley near evening is a treat.
> 
> Some Elk and lots of deer.
> 
> These bull was off to the side close to cover.



Looks like a nice hidey-hole. We have a lot of lakes up here like that, very similar.


----------



## smokechase II (Aug 28, 2009)

*Yep*

*"We have a lot of lakes up here like that, very similar."*

Could be in The Bob or Glacier or The Cabinets.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 28, 2009)

smokechase II said:


> *"We have a lot of lakes up here like that, very similar."*
> 
> Could be in The Bob or Glacier or The Cabinets.



All of the above! LOL

Here's our Strawberry Lake in the Jewel (Jewel Basin). . .


----------



## smokechase II (Aug 28, 2009)

*Thread with no viewers*

But for our 1 reader:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/reddogphotoworks/page11/

Fourth photo down on the left is where Metals got his photo.
Note the dead red tree in the bottom foreground.

==============

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 28, 2009)

smokechase II said:


> But for our 1 reader:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/reddogphotoworks/page11/
> 
> ...



Yup, that's it. Trail-head is up Foothills Road, if anyone wants to Google Earth my neck of the woods.

All those trees are 'piss fir', or the "proper" term--subalpine fir.


----------

